# Fechamento financeiro



## Misslatam

Ha errores?

Bom dia,

O fechamento financeiro deste mes é muito importante. Jà recibi alguns orçamentos de seus colegas e gostaria de receber o seus o más pronto que seja possivel faz favor.

Envio-lhes, anexo, o que tenho hoje en dia no sistema para vocês


----------



## Sc4ever

*Há* *erros*?

Bom dia,

O fechamento financeiro deste *mês* é muito importante. *Já* recebi alguns orçamentos de seus colegas e gostaria de receber *o* *seu* *o mais rápido possível, por favor*.

Segue o anexo do que tenho no sistema hoje para vocês.



Só alguns erros de acentuação, a expressão "o mais rápido possível", "faz favor" não esta errado, mas (para mim) soa estranho, parece que você está impaciente e não está sendo muito educado, então o "por favor" ameniza esse "sentimento" de "pouca educação".
quando se usa o "por favor" precisa deixar ele com vírgulas *,por favor* *,por favor,* *por favor,* 

Geralmente usamos "segue o anexo", "está anexado" ao invés de "envio-lhes o anexo".
_o "que tenho hoje em dia no sistema" _fica sem um pouco sem sentido "o que tenho no sistema hoje", fica melhor, se você quiser falar do dia especifico, então você fala "segue o anexo do que tenho no sistema do dia 00/00/0000 para vocês"


----------



## Tony100000

Misslatam said:


> *Há* *erros*?
> 
> Bom dia,
> 
> O fechamento financeiro deste *mês* é muito importante. *Já recebi* alguns orçamentos *dos *seus colegas e gostaria de receber o *seu* o *mais rápido possível,* *por* favor.
> 
> Envio-*lhe em* anexo o que tenho hoje no sistema para vocês.



Pelo menos, em Portugal, seria assim.


----------



## Misslatam

Bom dia ! Muito obrigada pela ajuda! Só uma coisa, comecei aprender português faz pouco, quando faço errors não é pergunta de pouca educação porém de conhecimento. Em francês dizem "au plus tôt" (o más pronto que seja possivel) sin problema. Muito muito obrigada pela ajuda, aprendo muito 

Última pergunta, como dizer "I send you" para muitas pessoas?

Envio-lhe não é para uma pessoa só ?


----------



## Carfer

Misslatam said:


> Bom dia ! Muito obrigada pela ajuda! Só uma coisa, comecei aprender português faz pouco, quando faço errors não é pergunta de pouca educação porém de conhecimento. Em francês dizem "au plus tôt" (o más pronto que seja possivel) sin problema. Muito muito obrigada pela ajuda, aprendo muito
> 
> Última pergunta, como dizer "I send you" para muitas pessoas?
> 
> Envio-lhe não é para uma pessoa só ?



É. Para mais do que uma, ponha simplesmente o pronome no plural: _'Envio-lhes_'.
Quanto à _'pouca educação', _creio que interpretou mal Sc4ever. A '_pouca educação_' não se referia a si ou à sua pergunta, referia-se a que o destinatário poderia entender '_o mais rápido possível' _como uma manifestação de impaciência. Eu não entenderia assim, para mim o uso dessa expressão é perfeitamente normal e educada, em Portugal tal como em França, mas pode ser que um brasileiro entenda de forma diferente e é essa, pelo menos, a opinião de Sc4ever. Ter em conta as sensibilidades locais é importante, costumam ser uma fonte de mal-entendidos.


----------



## Tony100000

Carfer said:


> É. Para mais do que uma, ponha simplesmente o pronome no plural: _'Envio-lhes_'.
> Quanto à _'pouca educação', _creio que interpretou mal Sc4ever. A '_pouca educação_' não se referia a si ou à sua pergunta, referia-se a que o destinatário poderia entender '_o mais rápido possível' _como uma manifestação de impaciência. Eu não entenderia assim, para mim o uso dessa expressão é perfeitamente normal e educada, em Portugal tal como em França, mas pode ser que um brasileiro entenda de forma diferente e é essa, pelo menos, a opinião de Sc4ever. Ter em conta as sensibilidades locais é importante, costumam ser uma fonte de mal-entendidos.


Estive a pensar um pouco sobre "o mais rápido possível". Não seria "o mais prontamente possível" uma forma mais formal de escrita, Carfer?


----------



## Sc4ever

Carfer não interpretei mal, é que aqui no Brasil (pelo menos em SP) não é comum usarmos "faz favor", a pessoa pode usar se quiser, pois está correto, mas soa um pouco "agressivo" por isso é mais comum o uso de "por favor".


----------



## Carfer

Tony100000 said:


> Estive a pensar um pouco sobre "o mais rápido possível". Não seria "o mais prontamente possível" uma forma mais formal de escrita, Carfer?



Mais formal? Acho que não, parece-me que o grau de formalidade e o significado são idênticos, é uma mera questão de gosto. Pelo que me toca, não hesitaria em escrever qualquer dos dois.


----------



## Carfer

Sc4ever said:


> Carfer não interpretei mal, é que aqui no Brasil (pelo menos em SP) não é comum usarmos "faz favor", a pessoa pode usar se quiser, pois está correto, mas soa um pouco "agressivo" por isso é mais comum o uso de "por favor".



Inicialmente também pensei que pudesse estar aí o problema, depois inclinei-me para que você estivesse a ver a questão na óptica da pressão sobre o destinatário. Mas, lá está, pequenas diferenças culturais. Em Portugal - e em abstracto, porque tudo depende do tom e das circunstâncias em que é dito - não há nada de indelicado em dizer _'Faz favor/se faz favor_' e não faz diferença essencial de _'por favor_'. Também não queria dizer que foi você que interpretou mal, mas sim que me pareceu que foi mal interpretado.


----------



## Sc4ever

Isso, você tem razão!! o problema é que o destinatário não sabe o tom que a pessoa está usando e como anteriormente foi escrito " o mais rápido possível", vai dar a impressão de que a pessoa já está impaciente e com raiva, pra amenizar esse "o mais rápido possível" seria melhor (aqui no BR) usar o por favor. Mas como você disse é cultural, em Portugal é normal, no Brasil vai soar "agressivo"..

PS: perguntei pra um amigo meu o que seria melhor usar "faz favor" ou "por favor", ele disse a mesma coisa... o "faz favor" soa como se a pessoa estivesse com raiva. (mas é questão de como a pessoa vai interpretar o e-mail)


----------



## guihenning

Há esse sentimento no Brasil porque aqui simplesmente não existe '_se faz favor_'. Aos brasileiros é melhor dizer 'por favor', enquanto que aos portugueses pouco se lhes dá ambas.

Misslatam, you can use either '*em* anexo' or 'anexo(a)', the first is invariable and the second must agree in gender and number.
Seguem as fotos em anexo.
Seguem as fotos anexas.
For the second case, you use the «a» preposition. Seguem anexas as fotos *ao *e-mail.


----------



## Vanda

Faz o favor dizemos quando estamos bravos. ''Faz o favor de não me procurar nunca mais.''


----------



## PeterPT

Concordando com as opiniões já dadas, passo a dar a minha sugestão/opinião:

*Há/Haverão* erros?

Bom dia,

O encerramento/fecho financeiro deste mês é muito importante. Já recebi alguns orçamentos dos seus colegas e gostaria que enviasse por favor os seus o mais breve/rápido possível.
Envio-vos em anexo o que tenho hoje/até à data no sistema para vocês.

////////////////////////////////

Sem querer fugir muito ao tema e apenas e só para falar da nossa querida língua portuguesa, eu diria que existem bastantes formas de dizer o por favor, ou o se fizer o favor, fazes o favor.

depende da circunstância obviamente, aqui em portugal tratamos por tu ou por você, no Brasil é sempre você.
Se pedirmos um favor a um menino de 8 anos, em Portugal dizemos: podes ir ali por favor, ou se fizeres o favor, ou fazes o favor, enfim mais formas haveriam.

mas se for a um adulto que tratamos por você, seria: Importa-se de ir ali, por favor, ou se fizer o favor, ou faz-me esse favor, e outras ainda.

Nota final: Não existe uma forma correta, mas sim várias


----------



## Tony100000

PeterPT said:


> Concordando com as opiniões já dadas, passo a dar a minha sugestão/opinião:
> 
> *Há/Haverão* erros?
> 
> Bom dia,
> 
> O encerramento/fecho financeiro deste mês é muito importante. Já recebi alguns orçamentos dos seus colegas e gostaria que enviasse por favor os seus o mais breve/rápido possível.
> Envio-vos em anexo o que tenho hoje/até à data no sistema para vocês.
> 
> ////////////////////////////////
> 
> Sem querer fugir muito ao tema e apenas e só para falar da nossa querida língua portuguesa, eu diria que existem bastantes formas de dizer o por favor, ou o se fizer o favor, fazes o favor.
> 
> depende da circunstância obviamente, aqui em portugal tratamos por tu ou por você, no Brasil é sempre você.
> Se pedirmos um favor a um menino de 8 anos, em Portugal dizemos: podes ir ali por favor, ou se fizeres o favor, ou fazes o favor, enfim mais formas *haveriam*.
> 
> mas se for a um adulto que tratamos por você, seria: Importa-se de ir ali, por favor, ou se fizer o favor, ou faz-me esse favor, e outras ainda.
> 
> Nota final: Não existe uma forma correta, mas sim várias


Atenção ao verbo "haver". Não há plural nesses casos.


----------



## PeterPT

Se temos escrito erros, é lógico escrever haverão erros?
Embora Há erros também me pareça correto.


----------



## Tony100000

PeterPT said:


> Se temos escrito erros, é lógico escrever haverão erros?
> Embora Há erros também me pareça correto.


No sentido de "existir", o verbo "haver" apenas se conjuga na terceira pessoa.


----------



## Alentugano

PeterPT said:


> Se temos escrito erros, é lógico escrever haverão erros?
> Embora Há erros também me pareça correto.


Como diz o Tony, "haver", no sentido de existir só se conjuga na terceira pessoa. É um dos erros mais comuns em Portugal. É tão comum que até mesmo alguns professores de português (!!!!) acham que não é erro! Aconteceu com a professora do meu sobrinho!! :\


----------



## PeterPT

Obrigado pelos vossos reparos.


----------



## guihenning

Alentugano said:


> É um dos erros mais comuns em Portugal


Aqui também


----------

